# Happy Hunter!



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

This is one happy camper. this is Zach's, 1st. deer 160# 8pt. shot 1-30-2009, in Elmore county, Al. He was hunting with his Grandpa Jack Wills.</DIV>







</DIV>


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## cmt23cmt23 (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW... Great Deer. Took me 23 years to get my first 8-point. Congrats...:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

Man - now that is one to be proud of! Awesome job!! :clap


----------



## aPugh-RollTide (Jan 4, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!! :bowdown I BET GRANDPA WAS PROUD!!!!!!! :clap:clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done, that is a fine buck for any man.:clap


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr. m-----Story????... Gun????...distance????..... chasin????....Did y'all bloody him????? Inquiring minds wanna know!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to the young man!!!!!

George


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like Dad or Grandpa has a taxidermy bill! Awesome!!!!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice kill Zach....Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

set the bar pretty high with a first deer of that caliber


----------



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

Doesn't get any better than this......hunting with grandpa and gets a great buck. Congrats to all.


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

Very well done!!! Congratulations on an outstanding buck!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice buck!:clap


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice First Deer!!! Congrats!!! :clap :clap


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice first deer. That should get him hooked for life!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Zach.

Pops, and grandpa, should be proud.


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

What part of elmore cnty. Just wondering cause I live in Elmore cnty.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah man! That's what I'm talkin' about! Congrats on an awesome buck!!!!:bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------



## N65TH (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats, Awesome buck buddy!!!:bowdown:bowdown:clap

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Thats one nice Buck!!


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Congrats!!:clap


----------



## Rhino (Dec 1, 2007)

That is a great first deer! Tell him congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

Congrats to him on a greatfirst deer!


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

Zack was by him self,9:51 AM,approx 130 yards,7mm-08 149gr ballastic.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

Between Wetumpka and Tallasee on Rifle Range road.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Zach! That's a fine deer.


----------

